# San Juan Outfitters



## katw (Jul 20, 2016)

Has anyone used San Juan out of Farmington, New Mexico? Looking to book a trip on the fall. Thank you!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've heard positive things about them. Haven't used them in awhile, but Abe's is another option. 

Its a great, great river.


----------



## katw (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool, I will have to check them out. I love it up there. Last time I used some "word of mouth" guide and I didn't have any luck.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've stayed at Soaring Eagle Lodge a few times and used their guides. It's been several years, but I really enjoyed the trips.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

If you're fishing the San Juan you need to fish with Duranglers out of Durango. They are the best guide shop in that area and fish daily at the Juan.

Trust me...I lived in Durango for 5 years and know all the guide shops well.


----------



## katw (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool thank you guys!! Calling Duranglers today.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Last time I used Duranglers was 18 years ago, I usually fish the 'Juan without a guide. They were great back then and should be still.

One of my favorite places to fish, some awesome habitat.

I like to take my belly-boat and pay someone to drive my car back to the Cottonwood campground after dropping me off at the dam. I get a room at Abe's and also pay for a camping spot at Cottonwood across the street. This way, I can have a nice camp fire after being on the river all day, but still sleep in a comfy bed after I put the fire out.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sea Aggie said:


> ....
> I like to take my belly-boat and pay someone to drive my car back to the Cottonwood campground after dropping me off at the dam. I get a room at Abe's and also pay for a camping spot at Cottonwood across the street. This way, I can have a nice camp fire after being on the river all day, but still sleep in a comfy bed after I put the fire out.


Now that's a great approach!


----------



## bfaseler (May 23, 2016)

duranglers is the way to go.


----------

